# 16" Cnoc Islabike voraussichtlich ab Juli mit Cantieaufnahme am Hinterbau.



## zaskar76 (15. Mai 2008)

Hab ich heute per Mail bekommen das noch in diesem Jahr, voraussichtlich ab Juli, die Cnoc 16" mit hinterer Cantieaufnahme geliefert werden können.
 

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/cnoc16.html


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (21. Mai 2008)

gibt es die auch hier zu kaufen oder warum der hinweis auf die räder?
sorry, aber der markenname sagt mir nichts.

mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (22. Mai 2008)

Dir ist aber bewusst, dass man heutzutage mehr oder weniger problemlos weltweit einkaufen kann?


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Mai 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> gibt es die auch hier zu kaufen oder warum der hinweis auf die räder?
> sorry, aber der markenname sagt mir nichts.
> 
> mfg
> frank



30Pfund kostet der Versand, können aber für den Preis auch 2 oder 3 schicken. Ich bestelle auf jeden Fall sobald der die 16er Cantieversion lieferbar ist, frage dann vorher auch hier im Forum an.
Mit der Cantiebasis sollten ohne Probleme die 7Kg knackbar sein, ich hoffe es gibt auch einzelne Framesets...


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (22. Mai 2008)

Diman schrieb:


> Dir ist aber bewusst, dass man heutzutage mehr oder weniger problemlos weltweit einkaufen kann?



ich kaufe ein rad nich mal bei einem deutschen versender wegen dem "mehr an problemen" -gebranntes kind scheut das feuer-

mfg
frank


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (22. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> 30Pfund kostet der Versand, können aber für den Preis auch 2 oder 3 schicken. Ich bestelle auf jeden Fall sobald der die 16er Cantieversion lieferbar ist, frage dann vorher auch hier im Forum an.
> Mit der Cantiebasis sollten ohne Probleme die 7Kg knackbar sein, ich hoffe es gibt auch einzelne Framesets...



und wo liegt bei einem 16 zoll rad der sinn darin? willst du das kind auf marathons schicken  

mfg
frank


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Mai 2008)

Welcher Sinn? Der des Gewichtes? Hättest du lieber ein Rad welches die Hälfte von dir wiegt oder währe dir ein Drittel lieber?


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (23. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Welcher Sinn? Der des Gewichtes? Hättest du lieber ein Rad welches die Hälfte von dir wiegt oder währe dir ein Drittel lieber?



ich fahre auch anders als ein kleines kind. 16 zoll, also im alter von deutlich unter 6 jahren, korrekt? wieviele hm soll das kind den pro tour fahren?
wenn du sagst, dass du einfach ein tuning-freak bist und gerne was individuelles deinem kind kaufen möchtest, ist das ok.
das argument mit dem gewicht, ich spreche nicht von einem 15-16 kg bomber aus dem baumarkt, ist in dieser alterklasse von keiner großen bedeutung.
sitzposition, gute bremsen, sicherer stand auf den pedalen, erreichbarkeit und funktion der bremsen und die optik (dem kind sollte es zusagen, nicht dem papa  ) sollten die kaufargumente sein.

zumindest hat das bei meinen beiden kindern hervorragend geklappt.

mfg
frank


----------



## zaskar76 (23. Mai 2008)

Ich denke schon das Gewicht eine große Rolle bei Kinderbikes spielt. Und wenn der Papa eine zweistellige Zahl an Bikes hat darf es für den Sohnemann auch gerne was besseres sein. Mein Sohn ist jetzt 21Monate alt und ich möchte es gerne bis Ende spätestens 2009 fertig haben. Islabikes ist eine in England sehr angesehene Firma für Kinderbikes, gute Geometrien und Gewichte - hier in D markiert ja leider Scott schon so ziemlich das Ende der Fahnenstange, da sind die imho wesentlich besser. Hab jetzt schon von einigen Customaufbauten mitbekommen das die kleinen sofort gut mit Cantiebremsen am HR klar kommen, nur ist Isla der bisher einzige mir bekannte Anbieter der so etwas jetzt ab Werk anbietet. Natürlich muss man dafür "Tuningfreak" sein, Kurbeln kürzen, Naben auf schmaleres Einbaumaß umspacern/bauen, Bremshebel umbauen(wenn man kein Tektro-Plastik haben will) usw, aber wenigstens kann man sich mit diesem Rahmen die schweiß/schraubarbeiten am Rahmen sparen - die bleischweren, beschissen laufenden Rücktrittnaben in den benötigten Hinterbaubreiten kann man nämlich alle vergessen. 
Kennst du den Thread?:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177347


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (23. Mai 2008)

wie du sagtest, es ist dein hobby deinem sohn was besseres hinzustellen, nicht etwas, mit dem er ausreichend spass haben würde.
dagegen ist nichts zu sagen. ebensowenig ist etwas gegen das scott radical 160 oder das pedant von specialized zu sagen. zumal kinder mit 3 jahren, i.d.r., mit zwei handbremsen überfordert sind. kids ziehen den "powerslide" via rücktritt vor.
kinder in dem alter brauchen auch kein superleichtes rad für die strecken, von der länge und den hm her, die sie bewältigen können und sollten.
ein guter ständer und material das mal einen wurf auf den boden des spielplatzes aushält sind hier angebrachter. 
jedenfalls viel spass beim basteln und den ersten touren mit dem sohnemann.

mfg
frank


----------



## chris5000 (4. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Hab ich heute per Mail bekommen das noch in diesem Jahr, voraussichtlich ab Juli, die Cnoc 16" mit hinterer Cantieaufnahme geliefert werden können.



Danke für die Info. Hatte von Isla vor ein paar Monaten auch geschrieben bekommen, dass es evtl. Canti am Rahmen bald geben wird. Aber noch ohne Angabe eines Zeitrahmens. Weißt Du ob es "nur" die CNOC 16 oder auch das 14" mit Canti geben wird?



mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ich kaufe ein rad nich mal bei einem deutschen versender wegen dem "mehr an problemen" -gebranntes kind scheut das feuer-



Sei Dir versichert: Bei Islabikes gibts da absolut nichts zu befürchten. Habe da vor ein paar Monaten ein Kinderlaufrad ("Rothan") bestellt. War am dritten Werktag nach Bestellung bei mir. Emails (z.B auch die Frage nach Cantisockeln an CNOC 14/16) wurden stets innerhalb 24h und ausführlich beantwortet und telefonische Erreichbarkeit war 100%. 



mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ich fahre auch anders als ein kleines kind. 16 zoll, also im alter von deutlich unter 6 jahren, korrekt? wieviele hm soll das kind den pro tour fahren?



Schon für ein 2-jähriges Kind ist es ein Erfolgserlebnis, es dem Papa nachtun zu können und das eigene Fahrrad am Unterrohr zu greifen und z.B. die 2 Stufen vor er Hauseingangstür hochtragen zu können. Wenn ich meiner Tochter dabei helfen will, schreit sie Zeter und Mordio.




mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> das argument mit dem gewicht, ich spreche nicht von einem 15-16 kg bomber aus dem baumarkt, ist in dieser alterklasse von keiner großen bedeutung.


Aha. Und ab welcher Altersklasse bekommt das Gewicht dann Deiner Meinung nach große Bedeutung und warum erst genau dann?



mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> sitzposition, gute bremsen, sicherer stand auf den pedalen, erreichbarkeit und funktion der bremsen und die optik (dem kind sollte es zusagen, nicht dem papa  ) sollten die kaufargumente sein.


...sind doch alles Dinge, die geringes Gewicht in keinster Weise ausschließen. Oder?



mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> zumindest hat das bei meinen beiden kindern hervorragend geklappt.


...was natürlich vollkommen ausschließt, dass es noch ein Stückchen hervorragender hätte klappen können, wären die Bikes Deiner Kinder zusätzlich zu all ihren positiven Eigenschaften stets noch 3kg leichter gewesen, als sie es waren. Oder wie ist das gemeint?  



mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> wie du sagtest, es ist dein hobby deinem sohn was besseres hinzustellen, nicht etwas, mit dem er ausreichend spass haben würde.


Ja. So würde ich das auch sehen: @Zaskar will seinem Sohn nicht etwas hinstellen, mit dem er "ausreichend" Spaß hat, sondern etwas, mit dem er maximalen Spaß hat.  



mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ebensowenig ist etwas gegen das scott radical 160 oder das pedant von specialized zu sagen.


 ...außer vielleicht, dass sie wahrscheinlich ein paar Kilo zu schwer sind... 



mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> zumal kinder mit 3 jahren, i.d.r., mit zwei handbremsen überfordert sind.


...oder sie ausnahmsweise damit nicht überfordert sind (z.B weil sie schon am Laufrad eine Handbremse hatten, die sie sowohl greifen als auch betätigen konnten)  und stattdessen genervt von der Notwenigkeit das Rad durch die Gegend zu schieben, um die Kurbeln/Pedalen in Startposition zu bekommen, statt die Kurbeln einfach frei drehen zu können.




mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> kids ziehen den "powerslide" via rücktritt vor.


Ist das ein Fakt oder eine Behauptung mal so ins Blaue hinein?



mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> kinder in dem alter brauchen auch kein superleichtes rad für die strecken, von der länge und den hm her, die sie bewältigen können und sollten.


Da gebe ich Dir recht. Nur: bei Kinderrädern kommt "superleicht" mangels geeigneter Komponenten doch sowieso kaum in Frage. 58gramm Tune Speedneedles in Kindergröße mit Auslegung auf ein maximales Fahrergewicht von lediglich 25kg oder dergleichen Komponenten an anderer Stelle sind doch weit und breit sowieso nicht in Sicht. 
Beim Gewichtstuning von Kinderrädern gehts m.E eher nicht um "superleicht" sondern erstmal schlicht um "angemessen". Und dieses "angemessene" Gewicht ist m.E leider ab Werk bei Kinderrädern bei keinem Hersteller gegeben. Außer vielleicht zumindest in Bezug auf die Rahmen bei Islabikes  



mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ein guter ständer


Wozu ein Ständer?  Evtl. weil das Rad auf der Seite liegend durch das Kind nicht wieder aufgerichtet werden kann, weil dass Ding fast genauso viel wiegt wie das Kind? 
Stimmt: Wenn mein Rad 60kg wiegen würde, hätte ich auch gerne einen Ständer ... 

Gruß und nix für Ungut,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (4. Juni 2008)

14" weiß ich nicht, wurde mir nix von geschrieben. Das 14" ist eh höchstens für 1 Jahr, und da gibt es auch kaum Fahrleistungen zu erwarten. Denke auch das man die meisten Kinder mit 2-3 noch nicht großartig fahren lassen kann weil da die meisten noch gar nicht richtig hören/trocken sind usw, also kann man sie eh nur immer kurz auf Plätzen etc fahren lassen. Denke wirklich so ein Coolproducts/bmwkidsbike/ikea ist für lernen mit 3 Jahren gut, und wenn sie es gerlernt haben fehlen wirklich nur noch ein paar Monate bis sie auf ein 16" passen - der dann für 2-3 Jahre gut für die Kids fahrbar ist. Aber gut, für Leute die selbst für maximal eine Saison ein Kinderbike aufbauen wollen währe es interessant. Bis Ilsa bekommt man übrigens immer recht zügig Antworten und kann sich benachrichtigen lassen sobald die Rahmen verfügbar sind.


----------



## Diman (6. Juni 2008)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Sei Dir versichert: Bei Islabikes gibts da absolut nichts zu befÃ¼rchten. Habe da vor ein paar Monaten ein Kinderlaufrad ("Rothan") bestellt. War am dritten Werktag nach Bestellung bei mir. Emails (z.B auch die Frage nach Cantisockeln an CNOC 14/16) wurden stets innerhalb 24h und ausfÃ¼hrlich beantwortet und telefonische Erreichbarkeit war 100%.


ich habe auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Islabikes gemacht. Gerade eine e-mail bekommen. Das dritte Rad von Islabikes ist unterwegs.  


> Your bike has been sent today and should be delivered in about 4 days. You can track it on DHLâs website.


----------



## stivinix (6. Juni 2008)

Ich kann auch nur positives zu Islabikes berichten - (Cnoc 16) netter und kompetenter Kontakt, schnelle Lieferung - Top Bike!
Und es macht Spaß!



Gruß
St.


----------



## wefunkster (8. Juni 2008)

Bin über das Forum auf Islabikes gestoßen. Das CNOC 16 is bestellt.
Lieferzeit momentan allerdings ca. 3 Wochen. (vielleicht dann schon das überarbeitete?!)
Soweit ich das überblicken kann, gibt es gewichtsmäßig ja z.Zt. keine alternative sppeziell bei 16" bikes. (zum Vergleich: Felt Base 16: 11,6 kg).
Über 3 kg sind ne Menge wenn ein Zwerg die schleppen oder bewegen soll.
Vermutlich wird es nicht lange dauern und der Bastler in mir wird nach nem Kurbelumbau ála stivinix verlangen. Unter 8kg sind dann ne echte Ansage.
Wird  dringend Zeit das mein Kleiner von seinem 12" Puky runterkommt.

PS: Das Cube Team Kid 160 kommt ohne Stützräder bestimmt auch bei ca. 8-8.5 kg raus, sieht aber durch den flachen Vorbau und Lenker nicht so aus, als obe es anständig 1-2 Jahre mitwachsen könnte. Ausserdem verführt die nach vorne gebeugte Haltung IMO noch mehr dazu, das Vorderrad anstatt den Weg davor anzuschauen.


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Juni 2008)

wefunkster schrieb:


> PS: Das Cube Team Kid 160 kommt ohne Stützräder bestimmt auch bei ca. 8-8.5 kg raus, sieht aber durch den flachen Vorbau und Lenker nicht so aus, als obe es anständig 1-2 Jahre mitwachsen könnte. Ausserdem verführt die nach vorne gebeugte Haltung IMO noch mehr dazu, das Vorderrad anstatt den Weg davor anzuschauen.



Kannte ich noch gar nicht, aber der Lenkwinkel sieht nach nem Wendekreis vom LKW aus...


----------



## Diman (9. Juni 2008)

das Rad ist schon da  

Kurze Zwischenfrage: wo spart man bei CNOC16 am besten das Gewicht? Hat jmd. schon mal die Kurbel und das Innenlager gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (10. Juni 2008)

Diman schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: wo spart man bei CNOC16 am besten das Gewicht?



Das fragen wir dich  : Bitte alles haarklein auseinandernehmen, vermessen und auf die Waage legen und fotografieren. Und alle Ergebnisse und Fotos detailliert hier posten  

p.s: die Vorbau-Angelegenheit sieht mir irgendwie ziemlich identisch zu dem aus, was ich am Rothan-Laufrad meiner Tochter vorgefunden habe. Und da ist der Schaft sagenhaft schwer. Ich hab's deshalb gegen eine Kombi aus einem "ITM - Ahead Adapter 25,4 x 22,2 Alu" für EUR 5.- von hier und einen kurzen SQLab 836-Vorbau getauscht. Letzterer dürfte für's CNOC aber deutlich zu steil sein. Aber wenn man was anderes halbwegs leichtes kurzes findet...

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Juni 2008)

Was wiegt das ITM-Ding?


----------



## wefunkster (10. Juni 2008)

chris5000 schrieb:


> ... und einen kurzen SQLab 836-Vorbau getauscht. Letzterer dürfte für's CNOC aber deutlich zu steil sein. ...



hmm ... nice. wenn ich den sqlab 836s rein optisch mit den bildern von dem cnoc bmx vorbau vergleiche, sieht das aus, als ob das in etwa von höhe, winkel und abstand hinkäme. teuer wär das auch nicht, ca. 25,- im set.
so 200g könnten da an ersparnis drin sein, oder Chris?

PS: sehe grad das SQlab mit nem neuen vorbau 816 rauskommt. wäre 10mm flacher aber auch 10mm länger und leider wieder 50g schwerer (in der S variante) als der 836s.


----------



## stivinix (10. Juni 2008)

Diman schrieb:


> das Rad ist schon da
> 
> Kurze Zwischenfrage: wo spart man bei CNOC16 am besten das Gewicht? Hat jmd. schon mal die Kurbel und das Innenlager gewogen?



Hab die Kurbel abgewogen: 761gr ohne Innelager und Schrauben 
(hab ich gerade nicht bei der Hand - ca. 350gr)
Gruß
St.


----------



## chris5000 (11. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Was wiegt das ITM-Ding?



145g Herstellerangabe  



wefunkster schrieb:


> so 200g könnten da an ersparnis drin sein, oder Chris?



Auf keinen Fall (zumindest wenn der Cnoc-Vorbau wirklich derselbe ist, wie der des Rothan). Hab keine Waage. Leichter als der Islabikes-Vorbau ist die Kombi. Aber m.E höchstens gefühlte 80g

Von Syntace gab's bis 2007 aber wohl noch einen deutlich leichteren Adapter (80g oder so)-->Bild. Und von Cinelli wohl laut weightweenies in 2004. Vielleicht lässt sich sowas ja noch irgendwo gebraucht oder als Restbestand auftreiben. Von DEDA und BBB gibt's aktuell noch welche, die sind aber genauso schwer, wie der ITM. Wahrscheinlich eh alle drei die gleichen - nur mit anderen Labels. 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## wefunkster (25. Juni 2008)

So ... das cnoc 16 kam letzten Freitag und -- mannomann -- ist das ein schönes Teil. Leider noch keine Cantieaufnahme. Lack ist deutlich dunkler als gedacht, aber ein echt edler Hingucker. Sven war auch völlig aus dem Häuschen. 
Mir ist bei seinen ersten Ausfahrten aufgefallen, dass er die Handgelenke stark abwinkelt. Ich hab schon so alles an Einstellungen ausprobiert und hab den Eindruck, dass er das einfach noch lernen muss. Was ist Eure Meinung dazu? 
Ich möchte Ihn auch nicht ständig belehren, sondern er soll mit max. Spaß lernen.

Einen Haken hab ich allerdings noch am Rad gefunden: Der steering limiter sitzt nicht mittig, sondern ein paar deutliche Grad versetzt. Spielt beim Fahren überhauft keine Rolle, allerdings beim Rangieren, was ja für einen Kurzen auch so schon nicht einfach ist.
Kann man sowas noch nachträglich korrigieren? Ist das fest verpresst? (sieht so aus)


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Juni 2008)

Ne, die Steuersatzschale sollte jeder "Bikeschrauber" Aus und gerade wieder einbauen können. Schade ist es trotzdem... Woher kommste denn aus Köln?


----------



## chris5000 (27. Juni 2008)

Schick das Foto von der schief eingebauten Schale bitte an Isla. Das dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit verringern, dass ich auch sowas bekomme, wenn ich dann eins für meine Tochter bestelle 

Mit der Farbe ist es glaube ich wirklich so: Auf der Website sind silberne Räder zu sehen. Die Farbe hat sich aber mittlerweile durch die Bank hin zu so einer Art anthrazit-Metallic geändert. Das Rothan meiner Tochter kam dementsprchend auch deutlich dunkler als erwartet.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## wefunkster (27. Juni 2008)

Danke an Euch.
Ich hatte die Fotos oben parallel auch an Isla geschickt.
Ich könnte mir das in einem Radladen richten lassen und Isla würde die Kosten erstatten.  
Das nenn ich mal "für den guten Namen geradestehen". Sehr anständig.

Welche art Werkzeug benötigt man denn? Ein dediziertes Lenksatz-Werkzeug? Ich könnte mir das sonst auch evtl. in der Firma richten lassen. (bin halt Compositetechniker -- für sowas würde ich eher unsere Profischrauber einspannen.)


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Juni 2008)

Naja, sollte schon jemand machen der sich mit Fahrrädern auskennt. So einen Steuersatz(Lenkerlager) einstellen ist Gefühlssache(also weder anknallen noch Drehmomente). Diese untere Lagerschale ist eingepresst, kann man normalerweise aber mit Hausmitteln/Holz/Hammer/Gummistiel ausschlagen und vorsichtig mit nem Gummihammer wieder einschlagen. Besser ist natürlich ein richtiges Einbauwerkzeug(lässt sich mit zwei Holzscheiben und ner Gewindestange/zwei Muttern auch einfach selbst bauen)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (27. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade ein Foto von Islabikes vom neuen 16" Cnoc mit 2 V-Brakes erhalten. Hier könnte Ihr auch gleich das neue Design der Islabikes sehen, das zumindest auch beim 14" Cnoc verwendet wird. Auch beim 14" Cnoc gab es Veränderungen bei den Bremsen. Hier ist die Vorderradbremse ganz weggefallen. Stattdessen gibt es eine V-Brake am Hinterrad. Darüber hinaus kommt wohl zukünftig beim 14" Cnoc ein besonders kleiner, eigens von Islabikes hergestellter Bremshebel zum Einsatz.

Ciao Jan


----------



## Baxx (1. September 2008)

Hier noch zwei Bilder der neuen Farben LIME und PINK.


----------



## CopyMaster (1. September 2008)

Oh, so viel Farbe... ungewohnt 

edit: Woher habt ihr die Bilder eigentlich?


----------



## scarab (1. September 2008)

Ich habe die Bilder direkt von Islabikes erhalten. Wir haben übrigens gerade ein 14" Cnoc in DARK YELLOW bestellt. Weiter Fotos mit neuen Farben werden also folgen.

Ciao Jan


----------



## chris5000 (2. September 2008)

scarab schrieb:


> Wir haben übrigens gerade ein 14" Cnoc in DARK YELLOW bestellt.





scarab schrieb:


> Auch beim 14" Cnoc gab es Veränderungen bei den Bremsen. Hier ist die Vorderradbremse ganz weggefallen. Stattdessen gibt es eine V-Brake am Hinterrad.



Oha. Ist also schon lieferbar, obwohl auf der Website noch nicht zu sehen. Oder hast Du "vorab" bestellt?

Zur 14" Bremse: Entfällt da dann der Rücktritt? Oder ist die V-Brake hinten zusätzlich zu einem Rücktritt?

Danke für die Infos,
Chris


----------



## Baxx (2. September 2008)

Die Version mit zwei V-Brakes (ohne Rücktritt) ist laut Isla bereits lieferbar. Ebenso die neuen Farben, wobei ich noch auf eine vollständige Liste warte. Das 16" kostet dann übrigens 130 Pfund statt 120 wie das alte. Aber das Farbdesign inkl. Naben, Sattel etc. ist es mir wert.


----------



## chris5000 (2. September 2008)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Zur 14" Bremse: Entfällt da dann der Rücktritt? Oder ist die V-Brake hinten zusätzlich zu einem Rücktritt?





Baxx schrieb:


> Die Version mit zwei V-Brakes (ohne Rücktritt) ist laut Isla bereits lieferbar.



Gibts das CNOC 14" etwa auch mit zwei V-Brakes? oder beziehst Du Dich bzgl. Lieferbarkeit (bzw. Existenz) der "zwei-V-brakes"-Version nur aufs 16"?

Danke,
Chris


----------



## wefunkster (2. September 2008)

was mir beim fotovergleich mit dem vorgänger auch positiv auffällt, sind die etwas größeren pedale.
naja, mein kleiner brauchte vor zwei monaten ein neues rad und nicht erst jetzt. 
trotzdem gefällt mir die jetzige version doch noch einen tick besser.
bin mal auf das 20" gespannt. -- das wird dann ja das nächste.


----------



## chris5000 (4. September 2008)

Die neuen Modelle sind jetzt auf der Website von islabikes --> www.islabikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (18. September 2008)

Am Dienstag wurde nun das CNOC 14" geliefert. DARK YELLOW bedeutet offensichtlich orange. Der Rahmen ist zum Glück nicht schwarz, wie auf den aktuellen Bildern, sondern das altbekannt dunkle silbermetallic (Bilder folgen). Der Rücktritt ist für die V-Break am Rückrad entfallen. Das Gewicht ist nunmehr genau 7 kg.

Jan


----------



## chris5000 (19. September 2008)

scarab schrieb:


> Am Dienstag wurde nun das CNOC 14" geliefert. DARK YELLOW bedeutet offensichtlich orange. Der Rahmen ist zum Glück nicht schwarz, wie auf den aktuellen Bildern, sondern das altbekannt dunkle silbermetallic (Bilder folgen). Der Rücktritt ist für die V-Break am Rückrad entfallen. Das Gewicht ist nunmehr genau 7 kg.



Hat die Gabel Cantisockel? Auf der Website sieht's nicht danach aus. 

Apropos neue Website: Wenn Du da schwarze Räder siehst, dann liegt das an Deinem Bildschirm. Nicht an Rädern oder Fotos  

Danke für die Info,
Chris

p.s.: Schon krass, dass Isla Rücktritt anscheinend komplett von ihren Rädern verbannt hat. Selbst beim Kleinsten 14". Ich war eher immer von einem "optional ohne Rücktritt" ausgegangen. Ich find's zwar gut ohne Rücktritt. Aber ich glaube ein ganzer Haufen Eltern ist da nach wie vor anderer Ansicht. Hoffe das kostet Isla nicht zuviel Umsatz.


----------



## Baxx (22. September 2008)

Hallo, nochmal eine Frage von mir: Hat jemand einen Gepäckträger an einem CNOC 16" im Einsatz? Wenn ja, welchen? Irgendeine Transportmöglichkeit =/= Körbchen oder Rucksack wäre ganz nützlich.


----------

